# meditation tank, now with discus, pix inside



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

so here it is my first tank journal thread, i have a few tanks, first is my 2.5 year old daughters that is a 30g hex, my old one which is now my wifes which is a standard 55 and my new 115 gall tall. the 30 is running a fluval 205, the 55 a top fin 60 and the 115 a fluval 305 and soon to be a 304. the best part is next pictures!!!

my daughter and her tank, its very pink, but she loves it, sorry for the blurry phone pic, ill get more later










the old oscars home was getting small with some silver dollars, soon to be moved


















i got 60 goldfish for feeders at the xmas party, they were gone in 4 days










and the 115 gal, no fish but a wicked pirate ship from peter 3.0L


















the stand is made my my brother in law and I cherry ply with just clear on it and no stain










as the tank was rimless and i dont like having no top due to jumping and evaporation I chose to make a glass lid to keep the rimless theme going. The sides are siliconed on, but the middle panel lifts off for access to clean and organize, ill feed from the back where there is a large gap for filters and heaters










enjoy!!


----------



## Peter 3.0L (Apr 22, 2010)

Lookin' good! That ship is tiny in that tank lol.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

update for you guys, the 120 now has its inhabitants in it and pix are soon to come, not quite done putting some decor in it, but can do some stocking lists here. the 55 is now got some decor and changed out the gravel. im doing the maintenance on this tank but the wife has picked what she wanted for a meditation tank with fish she wants to see. the 30 gal had some more guppies added and as they multiply the oscar will get a snack once in a while. 

30 gal stocking is currently at 5 neons, 5 harlequin rasbora, 2 scissor tail rasbora, 1 bolivian ram, 3 dwarf frogs, 1 hillstream loach, and a handfull of guppies.

55 gal stocking at the moment is at 4 juvi convicts and an angelfish courtesy of silver. it will be and angel tank, with either apistos or german rams (thoughts?)

115 gal has the oscar at 10", 3 silver dollars, a loanly clown loach, big dumb brown pleco, and 4 almost adult convicts all male.

thoughts welcome for stocking ideas, im always looking, as are most of us!!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

well here are the promissed updated pix of the tanks. my kid is such a ham, couldnt dodge her but hey i love her. i took the pix before the oscar destroyed the setup. im now siliconing the plants back together and weighing them down with stones siliconed to the bases. 


















this is my wifes meditation tank, she picked everything out at the local lfs, she likes the calming of the green and keeping it simple. going this sunday to kirks place to pick out some fish for the tank, and im gonna re-home the convict juvis to the big tank and see how they do. i have 8 so if some get eaten no real biggie


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

went and saw kirk at fraser valley tropicals sunday, took the family to pick out fish. ive never been there before and it was great!! tons of cool fish that i dont normally see out my way. got fish for the meditation tank and ideas for the big tank. got a male bnp, 4 gertrudes, 4 furcata rainbows, 2 angels, 8 rummynose, and 7 corys. only problem now is the existing angel is kicking the crap outta the big black angel i got. yet he is leaving the small silver one alone. i netted him to watch the 2 from kirk and they do just fine, kinda odd, they are all males, going by foreheads, no vent tubes to see for sure.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

You could try turning the lights out and rearranging the tank, to confuse the angel, they are really territorial. If they all think they are in a new place then they shouldn't be as aggressive. I was told to do this before adding any fish. Lights out, rearange the tank, add the new fish and then lights back on. 

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love the way your daughter gets so excited over the tanks. Great to see a new generation of hobbyists coming along!


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks morainy!! She just loves to help and feed all the fish. The latest update starts bad and gets better. So as some know I had the back seam on the tank and let go about 3 weeks ago. I lost 5-6 gallons in the carpet. I got rid of all the fish except 3 silver dollars and the Pleco. The convicts got transferred into my wife's tank then they promptly ate all my wife's rummynose tetras. So they are gone too. Now for the good news. Scherb came over and helped reseal my tank as I've only done 1 small one and he has done a few more. So after a week test the tank is now back downstairs and just got filled and the still cycled filters re installed. Now for the fish part, the silver dollars are going to go back in along with the large pleco. Then in getting 2 uarus and 2 silver dollars from a bca member local to me


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

time for an update finally. after alot of bad luck the 120 is gone after leaking twice. the fish have since been sold and the wife wanted me to have the 55 gal back. so after the convicts i had transfered into it temporarily ate most of the fish in there all i was left with was 2 angels (now 1) and a bristlenose pleco. to the pet store!!! i have silver tip tetra some black skirts and some lemon tetras. the next new addition is 4 juvi toonie sized blue turq discus from fishdragon here on the site. eventually they will get trasfered to a bigger tank or one of there own, but for now this will work. lots of feedings and water changes definatly wont hurt the other fish. im not going for show quality, but just to enjoy and learn along the way. now for the pix! sorry they move lots and its an iphone 3gs so not the best, but the idea is there


----------

